
Q&A with Neuroscientist Daniel Levitin on the Sonos/Apple Music Study - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/6873919/what-does-music-do-to-us-when-we-listen-together-neuroscientist-daniel-levitin
======
6stringmerc
Really quite a fascinating read and discussion of human interaction with
music. About half-way through, the educator part of me woke up almost
startled: Why isn't there a tidal-wave movement to putting music back in the
core of US primary and secondary education? Argh, the science is clear how
helpful it is! I'm optimistic though, it seems like a very open and diverse
channel for future societal growth.

